# Is this my New Bermuda or weeds?



## Jkrebs (May 15, 2020)

Hey guys-

Replanted my back yard recently on a new construction. About 4 weeks ago. I'm having a hard time distinguishing between new Gold Glove Bermuda or Crabgrass. The really light area I thought may be a lot of little crabgrass, but it has 3ft+ long runners coming from it so I imagine it's bermuda. There are some larger plants that looks more like crabgrass, but I've read young Bermuda can sometimes look like it. Can someone help verify?

Also threw in 2 common weeds in my lawn for help with IDing.

Appreciated


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Jkrebs not sure about the first two, but a broadleaf weed killer will likely take both out. Three through five show both bermuda and crabgrass, with the crab being the wide bladed grass.


----------



## Jkrebs (May 15, 2020)

How long should I wait for the Bermuda to mature untill I put down a weed killer? Its a small back yard, so i will be hand pulling until then.


----------



## erikankimm (Jun 24, 2020)

I would also like to know how long I should wait before using a herbicide after I put out new Bermuda seeds. I also have new Bermuda sod. I'm in a new house so I have both sod and seed Bermuda. The sod they put out pretty much all died.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Jkrebs You should be able to treat for weeds with a PostM now, sorry you didn't get any response to your question by now. I'd recommend Celsius to take out most of your broadleaves. I'd also recommend @erikankimm to read the Bermuda Bible that's stickied in the Warm Season forum to give you some guidance. If you have further questions, post them up in a separate thread. The most common cause of failure for a sod job is not keeping it moist enough for it to tack down into the soil. You've got to keep sod & seed moist. If it dries out, it dies out.


----------

